# Purple Renegade



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

As some of you know, the time-honored Renegade is my favorite fly pattern. It's a blue-collar fly and I can even tie it. That pea**** body is what trips up trout. They are suckers for pea****.

In an effort to stimulate the economy I purchased a couple of dozen purple Renegades from Round Rocks......sight unseen. There was no photo of them on their website. I think they were embarrassed.

They came today. They are embarrassing, kind of a girly-fly, and I see now why Round Rocks didn't post a pic of them. They have a thin purple body...ah...like those kids in Sri Lanka forgot to cover the body up with pea**** herl......The fly's naked lookin'.

Has anyone else seen a purple Renegade? Used one? You can can PM me if you don't want to come clean in the open.

I'd a show a pic of the naked fly but *GaryFish* would probably lock the post.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

.... no man just manly colors like green, black and brown renegades for me.. umm yeah. :? :roll: :wink: 

Really though, I have never used a purple renegade. Ill try it sometime but it will have to be on a secluded stream where no one will laugh at them. I love renegades though. Griffiths Gnats are nifty too.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Where's flyguy7? I need help here.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Well...it gives an all new meaning to "Renegade" fly now!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nueces said:


> Well...it gives an all new meaning to "Renegade" fly now!


:rotfl:


----------



## joesn68 (Aug 4, 2009)

Round rocks has a fly they sale that is called the "Purple Haze." It is an adult mayfly pattern that does catch fish. I was in there and one of the guys in there said try one of these. I figured what the heck and bought two. They stayed in my box for quite a while. I finally tried one when the fish didn't seem to want anything that I usually use and I caught fish on them until I lost both in the trees on the Logan.


----------



## stupiddog (Jan 15, 2008)

The purple renegade is tied to be a little different than a normal renegade, it was created because of the overwhelming success of the purple haze. It does very well up on the logan but the body is not as full and fluffy as a normal renegade. That was done intentionally after some experimentation. We have had some good success with it.
It is fairly new so photos were not posted yet. Round Rocks will back up there product, if you are not happy with your purchase please PM me your info and when I am up there tomorrow I will get in touch with you and we will work out what you want to make things right. If you want replacements in a different pattern or just want a refund.
They will be having a big sale on Thursday night from 6pm to 9pm with games food and prizes so if your in the area swing by for that. I think its going to be like 20% off rods and reels and 69 cent flies if I herd right.
Please get in touch with me and I will make sure your problem is resolved with the flies you didn't like. Thank you.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice, I like the own up mentality of RR. Best of luck at the sale!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

stupiddog said:


> The purple renegade is tied to be a little different than a normal renegade, it was created because of the overwhelming success of the purple haze. It does very well up on the logan but the body is not as full and fluffy as a normal renegade. That was done intentionally after some experimentation. We have had some good success with it.
> It is fairly new so photos were not posted yet. Round Rocks will back up there product, if you are not happy with your purchase please PM me your info and when I am up there tomorrow I will get in touch with you and we will work out what you want to make things right. If you want replacements in a different pattern or just want a refund...................


Ah......thanks, just kiddin' about no picture of the girly-fly on your website.

Purple Haze was successful in the late 60s-early 70s. :roll:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Nice, I like the own up mentality of RR. Best of luck at the sale!


+1


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Ill be sure to be there on Thursday. 

Peace.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Sorry to be late to the party. Myself, I have never seen a purple renegade. There is a fly very similar to called a Triple Double tied by Green River guide (trout creek flies) and umpqua feather merchants royalty tier Gordon Tharrett. http://www.umpqua.com/pm-199-60-gt-tripple-double-tharretts.aspx In the amber color, it makes a reasonable cinnamon ant imitation but more or less I think it just is another attractor pattern, just like a royal wulff, humpy, Renegade, Bivisible, etc... I would never classify the Purple Haze as a mayfly imitation, but more of an attractor just like the above mentioned flies If a fish is eating a Purple Haze, it is opportunisticly feeding on a good drift, because it has a purple body. Size and sillhouette are much more important than color of the fly.

BTW, in some of the experiences I have had in stillwaters, I have done very well with renegades when fish are keying into midge clusters or floating snails. I have pumped many a fish in many lakes with snails in their stomachs.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks buddy, if *you* haven't seen the Purple Renegade, I don't feel so dumb.


----------



## utahtu (Apr 2, 2008)

I hate to say this but when my wife ties flies she made everything with a purple body.

Damned if she doesn't catch more fish than I do on those flies.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

[ I would never classify the Purple Haze as a mayfly imitation, but more of an attractor just like the above mentioned flies If a fish is eating a Purple Haze, it is opportunisticly feeding on a good drift, because it has a purple body. Size and sillhouette are much more important than color of the fly. 
Normally I would agree with what you said but I have fished my parachute hares ear and then the purple haze one after another. And the Parachute Hares ear is the same size and sillhouette as the Purple haze. I have had that **** Purple SOB work when the Hares ear would not bring a rise--though day in and day out I would fish the Parachute Hares Ear.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I will say one thing: for some reason freshwater fish like purple.


----------



## stupiddog (Jan 15, 2008)

Just wanted to say thanks to everyone that came in for the staying open party/sale at round rocks tonight, it was a lot of fun. The shop appreciates everyones support and due to a few request we will keep the william joseph escape packs on sale for $69 bucks though saturday as well as the 69 cent flies. Thanks again to everyone that came up and made the barbque a blast.


----------



## Bambi (Jun 10, 2009)

I went into the sale today and got helped out, getting some new line set up on my new reel. while they were setting me up i tried the mouse casting game and won my self a dozen free flies. Was a great party/sale. Thanks roundrocks


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

Just a little curious if you got some pink ones too.


----------



## stupiddog (Jan 15, 2008)

Not yet but good idea, pink is a great fly color. We did just bring in a new line of premium flies including some new purple ones. These are great looking flies. I was fishing a new pink pattern today that Im working on and it was catching fish great.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Pink flies work great, especially when PMD spinners are out in the evenings!


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

PMD spinnerfalls actually happen in the mornings....


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

flyguy7 said:


> PMD spinnerfalls actually happen in the mornings....


Not all of them


----------

